# shop fox W1758



## kenzie1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone, Before I start, just want to let you know that I have been lurking this site for some time and joined about a year ago. You Wood workers are definitely an inspiration to me and many times Im in awe at the creations that are shown here. 
Anyway on with the show. My new venture will be in wood turning and this will be my first lathe. Keep in mind there is no experience here at all in turning wood. The more I research the different lathes the more confusing it gets. I am looking at the Shop Fox W1758 and have not found many reviews on it. So how is the Shop Fox brand? and in particular that model? Im looking at this one because of the 2 HP motor and outboard turning. Any response will be appreciated.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If not mistaken Shop Fox W1758 same as Grizzly G0462! Not sure but somehow Grizzly-Shop Fox is related. Only major difference might be the warranty. The starting speed (600 RPM's) little high for new bowl turners, would be mo-better with around 500 RPM's or less.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If not mistaken Shop Fox W1758 same as Grizzly G0462! Not sure but somehow Grizzly-Shop Fox is related. Only major difference might be the warranty and color. The starting speed (600 RPM's) little high for new bowl turners, would be mo-better with around 500 RPM's or less.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-Digital-Readout/G0462?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for double posting!


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes lowest speed is too fast for faceplate turning OK for spindle turning

Biggest problem I have with these type of lathes is the cheap reeves drive, they are prone to have problems.

Just google reeves drive and you will get a earful, take care.


----------



## kenzie1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well Gentlemen, thanks for your input. Since 600 RPM is too fast, that will rule out the W1758. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I am under the impression that the belts on the reeves drive last much longer with a linked belt. 
I have made a list of what I believe to be an acceptable list of lathes, but they are in the $1500 range. For a first lathe, I cannot justify much more than that. I just may look more at the midis and get some turn time under my belt. Then I may know what direction this new hobby will lead and make a better decision on what to upgrade to.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Will never buy a ShopFox product again. The company does not stand behind their products.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You didn't say what kind of turning you want to do. That can drive what type of lathe you should buy.

BTW, The Shop Fox brand is Grizzly's retail brand sold through channels other than grizzly's website/catalog. While you can get most for the shop fox tools directly from grizzly, for the most part you have buy grizzly tools directly from grizzly, though grizzly does sell through Amazon.


----------



## kenzie1 (Oct 11, 2013)

My bandsaw and table saw are made by Grizzly and I am very happy with them. I did not know that Shop Fox and Grizzly are one and the same. Good to know. As far as what I want to turn, is difficult to answer, having only turned one bowl in high school. (retired now) However I like what I see here and in the club, of some finished turnings, both large and small. I have joined a local turning club and have been getting their opinions on what to buy. Basically, they say, the best that I can afford. Maybe the Grizzly G0733 or G0766? You can see from my posts, that I am all over the map. So far, no one in the club that I had asked, is selling anything.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you are leaning towards turning pens or other small items, for example, you might consider a mini or midi size lathe. That is what I bought last year because I wasn't sure how much I would use it or exactly what I would do with it. I really just wanted to try it. I also didn't want a big machine that I only use occasionally taking up a big part of my shop. I bought the Excelsior mini lathe from Rockler because it was on sale for only $200 (and it is right now too BTW) and it has been a good beginner lathe . I am able to turn bowls up to about 8" in diameter. I wish it had variable speed control and I occasionally wish it could be run a little slower but overall I have no complaints. When I am uninspired on other projects but want to do something in the shop, I find that I usually turn to my lathe (no pun intended) because I can grab a chunk or free wood I have picked up from someones tree trimmings and crank out a bowl or 2. I am going to try the bowl from a board technique and segmented turning next. The mini lathe will limit how large of a bowl I can make but it is just as fun to make.

One thing to remember related to your budget is that the lathe itself is just the beginning of the cost. I have spent more on accessories (chisels, a chuck, extra face plate and a couple of different live centers) than my cheap lathe, so don't forget about accessories in total cost of how much you want to spend. If you do decide on a mini or midi lathe route, pay extra for variable speed and a little extra swing. This will give you the most versatility.


----------

